# E2e - "classic" 2 cell bezel and LA adapter



## McGizmo (Sep 29, 2002)

The current thread on the E2E with HOLA prompted me to get around to making an adapter that I had on my never ending projects to do list:







MORE INFO 

Of course, having a spare C2 bezel that had been replaced by a Turbo head made the timing right.

The E2E with C2 Bezel weighs 8 grams more than the G2Z but when I consider that I have a "clickie" on the E2E (Kroll inside), the 8 grams are no big deal. I be stuck on Clickie.

I strongly suspect that others have made this adapter but I haven't seen it. Needless to say, with the adapter, a whole new world of options and combinations are possible. An E2 can host 6P, G2, M2, KL3 and KT1 bezels.

Even my 5W Cyans in M2 and KT1 turbo head will fit on an E2E body now. Now if PK will come out with an E3E........................

- Don


----------



## Whistler (Sep 29, 2002)

Please E3e, and a adapter for everyone...


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 29, 2002)

What? No instant anodize? heh heh

Nice piece, also actually enjoy the contrasting color.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 29, 2002)

Charlie,

I came real close. 

But I bead blasted the pocket clip and with the blasted mini-clip, the silvers all accent the multi hues of the HA. .....He He ....... Ha Ha 

- Don


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 29, 2002)

Don,

E-mail coming your way.

-Ray-


----------



## yclo (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey look, there's a groove around the adaptor for a lanyard...


----------



## Size15's (Sep 29, 2002)

Are you sure they aren't "fins"?


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks Al.

YC,








Al, Does PK have some of these adapters in his bag of tricks?

- Don


----------



## Graham (Sep 29, 2002)

Don, that is brilliant (in every way



)

The answer to those asking about a turbo head for the E2e..

I reckon those things would sell pretty well if they were available.

If you have a turbo head, could you post a photo of the E2e/turbo head combo? I'm interested in how it looks..

Graham


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks Graham.

I have already had a few requests for the adapter off forum. I want some more myself but I don't want to make them myself  It takes too much time! I am going to render some drawings on these and see about getting a small run done by a job shop some where. I would like to suggest it to CNC Dan but I believe he stated a 1" capacity. These need to be turned from 1 1/4" or 1 3/8" stock; depends on how big you want the fins or how deep you want the tether groove (YC ).

I will post any luck on the parts here. Now I have to draw the damn thing. 

- Don


----------



## Graham (Sep 29, 2002)

Well, I hope you can find a way to produce some. 

I'm sure you'd have no trouble finding homes for a small(?) run.. (I, um, probably wouldn't mind a couple of them either, but you probably guessed that..)

Graham


----------



## yclo (Sep 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by Graham:
> *...If you have a turbo head, could you post a photo of the E2e/turbo head combo? I'm interested in how it looks...*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">And while you're at it, do one with a turbo head and an E1e body.. I'd really be interested in how that one looks.

YC


----------



## Sean (Sep 29, 2002)

That's a great looking adapter!

It would be neat to see an adapter were you could attach a KT-4 T-Head!


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2002)

a work of art


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks all! I want some more of these adapters myself! 

At Graham's request, pictured is the E2E with KT1 Turbo-head:






The only TurboHead I have right now is hosting the 5W cyan with a bunch of Arctic Silver grease so you see a blue example  The light feels real good in the hand! In the case of 5W Luxeons, more mass and surface area may be needed but in general, I see no reason not to use the E2E to host all of the 2 cell bezels and LA's. Of course I don't have giant hands nor I have a clue of the tactical ramifications. Incidentally, the M2 shock isolated bezel also mount nicely. ( PK, are you lurking, hint hint  )

- Don


----------



## Graham (Sep 30, 2002)

Cool - thanks, Don.

Graham


----------



## Darell (Sep 30, 2002)

Sheesh! I asked Don to do this very thing, and he complained about getting grease all over the place. Graham chimes in and BAM, it gets done. Hmmm.

You'll have this exact capability (minus the adapter, of course) in short order. Crazy! The best part though? An E2 that doesn't fall over!


----------



## Graham (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, Don complained to me about the grease too.. guess both of us asking did the job. I'd like to think it was a team effort, even if we didn't know at the time..





Graham


----------



## Darell (Sep 30, 2002)

OK, Ok. As long as he doesn't like you better than me. That's what's important here.


----------



## Darell (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Graham:
> *Doesn't Kyra have it? Or does she have her own? *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Oh man... you know how to get on MY good side at least. OK, I've decided that you can be my friend.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 30, 2002)

Graham and Darell,

Since you both will have a spare C2 bezel after turbo cyans go on your C2's.................

Be nice. 

I forgot to put the turbo on an E1E for YC. Some watch batteries in the E1E to drive the 6 V Hola? Burn time? ........... I worry about that fellow.........


----------



## Darell (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *Be nice. *


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*
I'll go dig up my halo. Been a while since I used it though, so it could take a while.



> I worry about that fellow.........


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah, we all do.

Speaking of worrying - you keep forgetting to send me a picture of the TID on the Arc/123 and the E1!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 30, 2002)

Don, 
We've never directly communicated. Let me just say that your skill as an artisan is remarkable. Now how 'bout a titanium lamp assembly housing sans the silly hex bezel and a titanium clip like the one I described at the SIDB.









KT


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *..The current thread on the E2E with HOLA prompted me to get around to making an adapter that I had on my never ending projects to do list:....
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Don, I just sent you an email requesting one of these little gems. I sure hope it's possible.

Brightnorm


----------



## Graham (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *OK, Ok. As long as he doesn't like you better than me. That's what's important here.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Sounds like somebody needs a hug..







> *I'll go dig up my halo. Been a while since I used it though, so it could take a while.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Doesn't Kyra have it? Or does she have her own?





Graham


----------



## yclo (Oct 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *I worry about that fellow......*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">















See also: here


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 1, 2002)

I couldn't post last night; Flood control- yeah right!

I see we have cause to continue to worry about YC





Anyway,

KT,
Thanks. I am holding out for a total Ti light with sapphire crystal lens and digital incandescent light source. No point is cutting any corners. ;-)

BrightNorm,
You are on the list with the rest of us except maybe Darell, seems he needs huggs instead?

And Darell,
You have asked for the TID-E1E/New Beam. Well I have photographed this tool after having the Doc remove the TID from my eye socket. (rember to tighten the set screws) However, in an obvious extension of the thought train which brought about the TID-E1E/NB, I also present the debut of a personal defense tool that can easily be added to many's EDC; The TID-AAA:






From a very useful adapter, we get to here? I reckon it's YC's fault.


----------



## Darell (Oct 1, 2002)

When I first begain wearing my AAA around my neck, I complained about chest-hair removal. Now I worry about complete nipplectomy.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

Later that same year and momentarily back on topic...................






The adapter has proven itself in a first article sample to be just what we had in mind. Perhaps serious SureFire owners will need a camera bag to keep all the components readily on hand. 

Baring problems at the dock or Hotfoot hot footing with the goods, these adapters should be for sale on Dat2zip's web site before the end of the month. The part is Al HA3 black anodized and has 2 O-rings since we like things in pairs. This part should retail for about $36 due to the small run but it will be $29 on dat2zip's web page; or at least that's the plan.

This part is one of hopefully more items to come from a sub, if not sub standard, group of CPFers who are calling ourselfs the SkunkLight gang. The drop in flood reflector is another such item. Our success and growth will be predicated on a few things; quality and utility of products, your willingness to part with hard earned green backs and our mom's not finding out about what we've been up to in the club house.

- Don


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

Since this has gone from a mod to an adapter that will soon be available to others, perhaps it doesn't belong in the homemade and modified lights sections. Then again, I suppose if we get back off topic and come up with rediculous combinations or modifications, then this thread can stay where it is?

BTW, the KL3 on the E2e is a nice unit in the hand! Not only did I get one in the mail today from SF as the result of a lost order for a KL3, I guess they found the last order and filled it as well so I got two of these today??!? IMHO, that beautiful finned bezel is crying out for a 5W!





- Don


----------



## Darell (Nov 19, 2002)

I don't think anybody is listening anymore, Don.


----------



## Graham (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah, that KL3 looks like it was made for a 5W (was it??)

Looks huge on the E2e though - almost as long as the E2e body itself..

That yellow G2 head on it looks sooo funky...

Graham


----------



## JollyRoger (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *
> 
> This part is one of hopefully more items to come from a sub, if not sub standard, group of CPFers who are calling ourselfs the SkunkLight gang. The drop in flood reflector is another such item. Our success and growth will be predicated on a few things; quality and utility of products, your willingness to part with hard earned green backs and our mom's not finding out about what we've been up to in the club house.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SkunkLights? What's that?


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by Graham.:
> *Yeah, that KL3 looks like it was made for a 5W (was it??)
> 
> Looks huge on the E2e though - almost as long as the E2e body itself..
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*The KL3 is for gun mounted lights where the heat from the gun needs to be bled away from the LED.* 

* Hey I have to work with what I got! I figured it was easy to see it's a G2



*


----------



## Darell (Nov 19, 2002)

Now, I don't know who these Skunk Light guys think they are, but that adapter is just the slickest way to swap Surefire parts! The possibilities are almost endless (and looking at the yellow G2 head on the E2 kinda makes me wish there *were* an end...).

But my current passion is for the reflector that Don mentioned in passing. First off, I now have a couple of reflectored (well, a FEW reflectored) LED lights. I don't think I'll ever go back to plastic optics. Reflectors are where its AT! The optics certainly weren't designed for flashlight use, and I think we'll see them drop by the wayside when folks begin to see the utility of reflectors.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 19, 2002)

oh....please post pics with the adapters with the e1e, especially the turbohead and kl3


----------



## dat2zip (Nov 19, 2002)

I think I should go home and try to do damage control on my email...

Wayne


----------



## Josh (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm still listening



and waiting for the release of the adapters!. The KL3 is begging for a 5watter!!!


----------



## lemlux (Nov 19, 2002)

dat2zip:

"damage control....?"

Does this mean that you won't be shipping McGizmo's $29 adapters before this Thursday? 

I can't find them on your website. I hope that "damage control" means you're rushing home to post the adapters to minimize lost sales.

OK. The wishful thinking spilled out. Go ahead and disillusion me.


----------



## yclo (Nov 19, 2002)

And here I was saying I won't buy anymore things this year....


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

OK,

You asked for it:












BTW. I don't think you will see these two Wunderkinds on display at the Shot Show





I still want to know what button cells you plan to use and what the expected run time will be.....

*EDIT: Now the KL3 on an E3e would make a nice picture...........( Where's Glo-Bug?)*


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 19, 2002)

...wow...


----------



## hotfoot (Nov 19, 2002)

These are the most remarkable and funny things to happen since the Arc-AAA + TID *LOL*. Makes me think of SLRs when they're mounted onto those huge telephoto lens assys!


----------



## hotfoot (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by yclo:
> *And here I was saying I won't buy anymore things this year....*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">YC, re: What the..? 

Hmmm.... collimator, I think?


----------



## Darell (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah, we're teetering on the edge of needing a BST entry. Say the word, Wayne, and I'll get on it!


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *Now, I don't know who these Skunk Light guys think they are..............
> 
> That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">And just who do you think you are??





You *Stink* more than the rest of us together........


----------



## GJW (Nov 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *Barring problems at the dock or Hotfoot hot footing with the goods, these adapters should be for sale on Dat2zip's web site before the end of the month.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Still waiting, credit card in hand......


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey,

They just got here!



The HA finish is now a dull flat that matches the pocket clip better. I need to get some to Wayne Y. so he can start sending them out from the sammich shop! I'll take some photos later and post.

- Don


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## darkgear.com (Nov 25, 2002)

Bart IS the insta-pic MAN!! How do you do it? 3 billion clipart library on MS's Terra servers?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2002)

LOL,




No, as a matter of fact this has been my wallpaper a couple of years ago...


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 25, 2002)

Great Pic Bart!





Now for a more boring pic:






The adapter will come with two dry O-rings so you can put the lube of your choice on them. (the fact that we don't have to get greasy and then collect dust bunnies on the parts had absolutely nothing to do with it



)

The rear face of the adapter has a counter relief in it to accept the overhang of our favorite pocket clips



. Care should be taken to assure the pocket clip is already seated and not sticking out where it would like to leave its mark on the HA finish. I hope to get these to Dat2zip this week so he can start getting them out to our fellow CPFers or anyone else who happens to find out about these. Due to the expense involved, shoe string budget and unknown market acceptability these were not made in mass quantity. There should be enough for CPFers who are hot to get their hands on them but it may be that more production is required. Time will tell.

- Don


----------



## Glow Bug (Nov 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *OK,
> 
> You asked for it:
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Here ya go.


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 26, 2002)

that is beautiful...


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks GloBug! Thanks PK


----------



## stein (Nov 26, 2002)

McGizmo- Can't wait for these to be available--would love to have an adapter to join an E sized body to M3 head. Would be great with DSpeck's UBH.


----------



## mc (Nov 26, 2002)

McG

That is really a great looking adapter in my opinion.
You took a hobby part to a small production run, and it looks just fabulous. And kudos for having it black anodized.




What a benefit to us.





If only my long-time backordered KL3 would ship.


----------



## George Orl (Nov 26, 2002)

dat2zip:
Any update on posting &/or shipping McGizmo's $29 adapters? I want one. This is a great idea. Can finally get my E2 to shine 120lumens! Who sells just the SF 6 or M series bezels? 
George


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 26, 2002)

and while dat2zip has them...he should make a step-up to put inside the adapter so we could run a kl3 with an ele


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 26, 2002)

what does the beam look like with that turbohead on the E2e?


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by LEDagent:
> *what does the beam look like with that turbohead on the E2e?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Well, here's a photo of it:







It's a 5 Watt HD Luxeon. To get a relative comparison, check the rest of the BEAM SHOTS HERE. 

- Don

PS. Rothrandir, a photo is about as far as you're going to get





EDIT: Oops, the turbo pictured has a cyan 5W in it:


----------



## grift (Nov 26, 2002)

> McGizmo- Can't wait for these to be available--would love to have an adapter to join an E sized body to M3 head. Would be great with DSpeck's UBH.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">i thought the M3 threads were different and you couldnt use a M3 bezel w/this adapter??? Don is that right?


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 26, 2002)

Grift,

You are correct. The M3 has a larger diameter thread coupling; by 1/4". The "classic" 2 cell is 1 1/8" diameter and the M3 is 1 3/8" diameter. This adapter won't work with the M3 or KL2. A new adapter would need to be made and aside from DSpec's UBH and an ocassional E3e, and a couple other custom jobs out there, there aren't many 3 cell power packs to host the 3 cell heads. PK made a few proto adapters that go from the classic to 3 cell. I think even Rube might pass on this one





- Don


----------



## dat2zip (Nov 27, 2002)

I was told the parts were in the mail. I'll put them up on my site probably tomorrow night.

Wayne


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 27, 2002)

These look so cool. I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## pk (Nov 29, 2002)

Mr. McClickie,

Great work !!











Glow Bug,
I am still waiting for E4 with 500 lumen (M4) head??





pk


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by pk:
> *Mr. McClickie,
> 
> Great work !!
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*THANKS!!!* 



> Originally posted by pk:
> *
> Glow Bug,
> I am still waiting for E4 with 500 lumen (M4) head??
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*PK, so are we ! *





- Don


----------



## dat2zip (Nov 29, 2002)

OK, the adaptors are up on the Sandwich Shop Web page under accessories.

Wayne


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 30, 2002)

Don-Wayne, I must say this is one kick-*** MOD. I haven't been able to stop playing with mine since it arrived. With this adapter on my E2E with a G2Z head and P61 lamp is absolutely the greatest.

I wass actually showing this to some of the neighbors last night and they couldn't believe how much additional usefullness it bring to the E2x family.

Let's see:

1. Stock E2E with MN02 or MN03.
2. Stock E2E with Kl-1.
3. Stock E2E with adapter + G2x head + P60.
4. Stock E2E with adapter + G2x head + P61.
5. Stock E2E with adapter + KT1 turbo + N1.

PLUS all the above with the 6P, D2, Z2 or C2 heads and lamp assemblies.

The craftsmanship and machining on the adapter is nothing short than a work of art. The black anodyzing is awesome. It matches my black-G2Z like it's OEM.

I don't say this often, but I feel this has been one of my best purchases in some time.


----------



## lemlux (Nov 30, 2002)

Wayne & Don:

The Sandwich Shop just accepted my order, so it looks like I ordered before the stock ran out! 

That makes two times in a row I've been fast enough to get orders accepted by Wayne.

How many of these adapters did you conservative guys make for the first batch?

Flashaholic:

Don't forget the 3-cell options available with Doug Speck's (edit) UBH (read E3) body adapter.

DS adapter with TH & N2
DS adapter with (edit) P90 or P91
DS adapter with 2AA or 2A and R30
DS adapter with 2AA or 2A and KL1


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 30, 2002)

This_is_Nascar (Ray),

Thanks for the great endorsement and comments! I am glad you see value in this part! I would have to agree with youon this but I am certainly biased. I like the G2Z/E2ewith P61 combo for weight, size and features. The Kt1/E2e is also a winner in my book and of course the KL3/E2e is my favorite in just plain flashaholic appeal!

Lemlux,

I had a run of 100 pieces done and of course not all of these are available. This should be enough for the die hard flashaholics here on CPF but if the idea catches on beyond these hallowed halls, it is likely more parts will need to be made. This won't be a problem beyond some lead time and waiting. Frankly, I think this fills a void that could best be filled by SureFire directly but as long as the void exists and there is demand for the part, we can hopefully fill that need.

- Don


----------



## George Orl (Dec 2, 2002)

Purchased 2 adapters today. Does any dealer or Surefire sell the G2 bezel {cheapest SF whole flashlight} by itself to go on my E2 with adapter? Want to get P61 lamp with it. Will also need a 9volt P91 D3 bezel for my UBH "E3" mod I'm getting.


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 2, 2002)

To set the record straight, the adapters that have been produced have a flat black HA3 anodize. Pictured below is a production C2E used for a C to E adaptation. 






- Don


----------



## yclo (Dec 2, 2002)

If black HA3 looks dull in this photo, did you use "instant anodize" for the first few prototypes on the top of this page?






-YC


----------



## Tree (Dec 4, 2002)

With your adaptor could you use an A19 adaptor to hold 3 cells with a classic bezel on a regular E2?


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 4, 2002)

Tree,

I don't have an A19 but believe it adapts at the rear end of the classic sized lights? The tail cap threads are a smaller diameter than the bezel threads. I believe the answer is no. 

- Don


----------



## WS6mro (Dec 4, 2002)

Nice adapter Don!





The E-series is definitely my favorite SureFire.
Now i can have what i always wanted, a C2 bezel fitted with a 5W SE and step up regulator on my E2e.





-Matt


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks SW6mro





I just gave the light pictured above to my wife with a P61 LA. It fits in her purse and she now has a reasonable deterrant/ attention getter for when she is out at night showing property. Does any body have any clever battery combos for 6 volts in an E1e? The C bezel on an E1e would be quite the mighty mite with a P61 La





- Don


----------



## Darell (Dec 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *The C bezel on an E1e would be quite the mighty mite with a P61 La
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Too bad it won't fit the TID


----------



## bucken (Dec 6, 2002)

Thank you, Don!





Your adapter has really given some "muscle" to one of my E2's. A metal bezel reminded me too much of the Brinkmann LX (big overweight head). The lighter G2 bezel, however, makes it feel "just right" (IMHO). Yes, it's running the P61, 120 lumen bulb. If you want to really impress your non-flashoholic friends, this little package is hard to beat. Thanks, Don, for making such items available to the rest of us who do not have the skills or equipment to make such dreams a reality.


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 6, 2002)

Bucken,

Thank You! I may not break even on the parts but with coments like yours, it was worth it






Then again, Wayne has had some good sales with the E2C adapter so you never know





I think I am going to see if my wife is game to keep a KL1 bezel in a film canister (perfect storage for the KL1 and Ex bezels) in her purse along with the E2e with E2C-P61. I have also found that on the black film can lids, by removing the inner lip seal carefully with an exacto, the cap fits the backside of the E2C and seals off the bezel with LA perfectly. 

I think this makes a great kit for a non flashaholic who doesn't want to carry a bundle. Like a small camera with two lenses, you can chose between the KL1 and a 120 lumen incandescent; screw one on and store the other. It would be a great travel kit to be offered by SF if they were so inclined but hey, what do I know about marketing?





Travel Kit:






- Don

EDIT: This kit reminds me of how I narrowed down my 35mm SLR kit at the end to carrying a 28 mm lens and a 105 mm lens. Covered both ends and faked it in the middle  Of course now they have zoom lenses for cameras that are essentially just as good. Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Darell (Dec 6, 2002)

Excellent use of product, Don! Almost makes me yearn for the days of yore when I actually used a film camera. Can you still get those cannisters at antique camera shops and such?





Oooh, I'm frisky tonight. Must be the brisk air or the fine bottle of wine with dinner. 

But seriously... I've noticed that SF IS coming out with some "kit" product - pouches that hold various lights and configurations (I was emailed some pretty HTML pages from the marketing dept recently). Carrying all these pieces that we're all ending up with is becoming a bigger concern, and anything that makes it easier gets a big



from me.

One note: You say the cannister fits the Ex bezels perfectly. And for the Exe, you're right. But I'm having a hell of a time snapping the lid on a cannister that has the Ex clip poking out the top!


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *
> One note: You say the cannister fits the Ex bezels perfectly. And for the Exe, you're right. But I'm having a hell of a time snapping the lid on a cannister that has the Ex clip poking out the top!
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">There must be some way of talking my way out of this without admitting you're right.......Oh yeah, all of my E1 and E2's have a small hinge on the pocket clip. Don't yours?


----------



## Darell (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, I *did* just realize that I misspelled "canister" throughout the entire post. But I'm still right.





The really good news is that my one and only E2 head has a screw-removable clip. So with a film canister for the bezel and a plastic straw for clip storage, I'm ready to go camping!

Wait.... am I off topic again?

*Bucken* - I'll have to try the G2 head/P61 combo on the E2. Interesting look that probably works like a champ!


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *....................So with a film canister for the bezel and a plastic straw for clip storage, I'm ready to go camping!
> ....................................*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah, and I suspect this just might be the last straw...........


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *....and a plastic straw for clip storage.... *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Clever. I was already doing the film cannister bit but never thought of the straw for the clip. I much prefer the removable clip option on the original E2. 

Brightnorm


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 7, 2002)

I wonder if there is some perfect snap cap from say an aspirin bottle that would seal the back side of the Ex and or Exe bezel. That and a lens cap would suffice. This might be the best approach for the minimalist. Yeah, I sure am concerned about a sheath for my pocket clip





- Don


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 7, 2002)

You think the G2 bezel is cool, go ahead and slap on a G2Z bezel. It's a great configuration for the E2-C setup.


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 8, 2002)

Ray,

I have to agree with you on that combo! Good weight and forgiving material. I called SF yesterday to inquire after the price and availability of a G2Z bezel; more SF mysteries... Seems, or I was told, that only 500 of the G2Z's were made. There is now a re design under way so there currently are no replacement bezels available and we will need to wait to see what and when the MKII version of the G2Z comes out as to what the changes may be??? Hummmmm....... Didn't I recently see that some G2Z's were being specialed out with limit to stock on hand??

- Don


----------



## zackhugh (Dec 10, 2002)

Hello,

I must add my name to the list of people satisfied with the E2C adaptor--very professionally made and works well with my E2e. I stuck a KL3 to my E2e to see what it would look like. I'm just waiting for a UBH to try with all kinds of configurations. Been lurking a while but decided to join and post after realizing that I've already crossed over if I purchased a E2C and a UBH.

Steve


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome Steve!

Oops, now that you've crossed over, there's no turning back!  You join a group of real quality members from Hawaii!! Man, you have quality dark over there and reason to be out every night under the stars





Aloha,
Don


----------



## zackhugh (Dec 10, 2002)

Don,

Thanks for welcoming me into the CPF community. Yes, I do notice a bunch of guys from Hawaii involved heavily in this forum. I didn't think I was a flashaholic, but since I've purchased a number of lights and accessories within the last six months I think it's now official. And no, there's no turning back with all the exciting things happening with LEDs.

BTW (although off-topic), I appreciate your insightful commentary on the A2. I'd like to see what's really going on inside when it comes out.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Flashlightboy (Dec 14, 2002)

Count me in the ranks of those very satisfied with this mod. The machining, HA and overall quality are very good; it's well worth $29.

I just tried it out on my E2, the classic all-round bezel and the P60 LA. It looks a little odd on the E2 but man does it put out the light!!!

To flirt with the wild side I'll put on the black M2 bezel and P91 on the E2e. The options are unlimited. If there are any CPFers teetering on buying one, it is impressive. Nice work by all those involved.


----------



## George Orl (Dec 21, 2002)

I too am very pleased with the adapter. Its SF quality! Great job. Just got my Z32 bezel to attach to it and E2 with P61 lamp. Amazing 120 lumens from the E2 holder. E2 fits in hand nicely with larger bezel reaching out to touch someone. Can't wait to get my E3 UBH in next couple of weeks to attach adapter and P91 lamp.


----------

